# Processor Question



## mrm14 (Mar 16, 2011)

The high and low bypass "Active Brain" for my Wisdom Audio front left and right, bi amped speakers power supply died. In audio electronic shop now and technician informs me that he is confident that the power supply can be rebuilt. However, the unit is no longer manufactured and he says that there is a slight chance it can't be repaired.

What can it be replaced with if I need to?

Couple of photos of unit


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I would definitely contact Wisdom directly for a possible replacement, they may also have parts still available for your unit.


----------



## mrm14 (Mar 16, 2011)

Andre said:


> I would definitely contact Wisdom directly for a possible replacement, they may also have parts still available for your unit.


Tom Bohlender (BG Audio, Wisdom Audio) sold his interest in both BG audio and then Wisdom Audio years ago and the line of equipment they had then and any possible replacement parts are long gone. Already checked. I believe this so called "Active Brain", which is an external crossover for these bi amped speakers, is designed to match these ribbon speakers. The front ribbon speakers I have are the old Wisdom Audio Adrenalin Series M50 48" ribbon speakers with 12 " bass drivers. The rear speakers are Wisdom Audio "Baby Adrenalins" which are supposed to be the predecessor of the M50 and M75 Adrenalins. The "Baby Adrenalins" don't require an external crossover thank god. I may be unduly stressed out about this situation as the shop probably will repair it fine. Should find out within the next week or so if the unit I have in the shop has been successfully repaired. Can only hope for the best at this point.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

That is unfortunate. I hope they are able to fix it, I haven't seen anything with those particular dials on it. I can only guess if the current Wisdom audio processor could work in its place if need be.


----------



## mrm14 (Mar 16, 2011)

Called Wisdom again and the newer external electronic crossover unit that is made for their current line of speakers that are bi amped or can even be tri amped will work fine with the old Adrenalin M50's. The new design electronic crossover even "zeros" the room without all the external equipment that was used back in 2006 when I bought the system I have.

http://wisdomaudio.com/products_wisdom-sc-1.php

Still hope they repair the one I have in the shop. Don't really want to spend the money on a new one at this time.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Did you actually speak with them? 

If so, did they mention any plans to upgrade from Audyssey MultEQ XT to something else, like Audyssey MultEQ XT32 or Dirac?


----------



## mrm14 (Mar 16, 2011)

selden said:


> Did you actually speak with them?
> 
> If so, did they mention any plans to upgrade from Audyssey MultEQ XT to something else, like Audyssey MultEQ XT32 or Dirac?


Yep, I actually spoke with a technician there, but only discussed my equipment and what they might have that I could replace what I have in shop if it can't be repaired. Unfortunately, I didn't go into details at this time with him about the new SC1 controller. They even sent me the schematic of the original unit I have in shop so I could forward it to the technician there that is going to repair it. 

If you need to speak with them they're very friendly and here's their phone number: 1 (775) 887-8850

http://wisdomaudio.com/company_contact.php


----------



## mrm14 (Mar 16, 2011)

Was contacted by the technician from the electronic shop that has my Wisdom Audio electronic crossover and he says that the power supply is totally fried including the transformer. Says he will need $470.00 to repair it.
Not good news, but, there is good news.

Wisdom Audio had sent me the schematics and many notes on this discontinued unit. In the notes there was information that Marchand Electronics out of New York actually built these units for Wisdom Audio and that they may have new old stock power supplies. I just called them and they are sending me a new power supply that matches exactly the one in this unit for $100.00 plus $20.00 for shipping. Should have it by mid next week. Wow, Saved a few dollars here.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Lucky...buy a powerball ticket today...


----------



## mrm14 (Mar 16, 2011)

View attachment PS 110 Power Supply data.pdf


----------

